# Going Tonight?



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I sure don't know about going tonight in some of these areas that are getting hammered by rain this afternoon.



I sure want to go test this rig.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i have been itching to go but with all this rain just dont know if its worth it. if you go GOOD LUCK!!! hope to see a report tomorrow!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It was MUD! Didn't see 1 Flounder. With all this rain reported to come each day this week, I don't think it will get any better and possible worse, but I don't see how?



Ended up with 1 Sheephead, 1 nice Mullet and 20 nice Blue Crabs.

Jambed out to my Ipod and had a great time with my brother and nephew who starts back to school tomorrow. They left my house after 2:00am. HeHe



The weather was really nice on the water. We had called it earlier and they had left. 10min latter they came back and said "Let's Go." HeHe


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Atleast you got to try the new lights out :toast


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, you still got to have fun and hit the water. Hope the new lights are working out for you!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

X-Shark, this was your first trip with hps lights right? What did you think so far?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well to quote Wareagle22, "They aren't the Magic Bullet."



But it was mud out there where I was and we moved around.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well atleast you got to get out there. im headed out tomorrow night. hopefully i wont have the same results as you! but im just itching to get out there so it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The bayous are not as muddy as the rivers.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I found that out. Still it was pretty darn muddy.



With the continued rain each and every day in the forecast I think I'll wait a little.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You can still see the bottom good if you stay right up against the edges (sand/grass) really shallow. All the fish I've been getting have been in 6" of water or less on the dead low to rising tide.


----------

